# NEED business/people looking for a contractor to Flip Houses. Who should I look for?



## HarrisConstruct (Feb 21, 2008)

I am looking for people or businesses that are looking for a contractor to flip houses. Where would I find these people/business? I figured this might be a good place to ask. 

Thanks, 

Drew Harris
United Contractors 
Nashville, TN ---- Birmingham, AL


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Be very careful not to give away your services. Most of what I have seen so far is that they want it done the cheapest way that they can get it so they can make more money.

You might want to look at trying to find your own flip it properties.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Why would you want to work for RE Flippers?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh yeah:
www.craigslist.com


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

A little late for that, isn't it? Looking for that kind of work today is like Osama applying for a visa on 9/12/01.

:laughing: House flippers.....riiiight.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Why would anyone want to be given a completely unrealistic budget to do work that requires much more funds, to be done properly? 
Why would anyone who takes professional pride in quality workmanship and craftsmanship, want to work with people, who generally are trying to spend as little money as possible to make only "surface improvements" on a property that will be catered to the uninformed?
Why would anyone in the professional trades want to turn-in the satisfying feeling of a quality job well done, with the proper time put into it.....for cutting as many corners as possible, simply, to make profit?


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

Name your price to do it right. Either you get the job or you don't.


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

a flippers made acontract
1st check good 2nd with meeting i have run out of money when i sell the house i WILLpay you the rest i end ed up really was screwed even with a contract courts could not under stand why i could not wait on the money but go finish the job with my money i did he did not sell the house for a year my money held up for one year


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

HUH? English translation please!


ihms683 said:


> a flippers made acontract
> 1st check good 2nd with meeting i have run out of money when i sell the house i WILLpay you the rest i end ed up really was screwed even with a contract courts could not under stand why i could not wait on the money but go finish the job with my money i did he did not sell the house for a year my money held up for one year


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually I see alot of ads like this on craigslist here in Birmingham. 

Unfortunately a only a small percentage of the people here have ever heard of it, so its not a great local resource.

You could try joing the local real estate investment group, its called the associated investors of alabama and has meetings a couple times a month.

You could follow the local paper and call the guys offering to buy houses for cash, selling investment property, etc.

You could basically create a job for yourself by finding a good deal and getting a hard money loan on it, then paying yourself to do the work. There is a really good lender of this type in town with much better than usual rates for these loans.

You could also try to sub in a remodeling trade, I see alot of ads for flooring installers for instance.

I agree with the other posters these people may be a little cheaper than most, but also have seen in bigger markets this is kind a niche thing and can pay very well


----------



## MIbeachbuilder (Feb 6, 2008)

as a RE investor myself, i would say that you are selling yourself short working specifically for re investors. They don't like to pay for quality work and therefore MANY (not all) are selling a shoddy product to their buyers.

If you insist upon working for an re investor, start going to the sheriffs auctions. You will meet a lot of investors there. 

Knowing some of the investors around here, I will say... *be careful*. make sure that they pay you BEFORE you start each phase of the project. If they don't pay, the next phase of work doesn't get started PERIOD. Do not allow for any excuses, be firm and make sure your contracts are in order.

Also, once you get their names go to the county office and find out if they have had any liens put against other properties before....if they have, you have a big red flag.


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

guess my friends thats why i am still in buisness i put money back to survive ido good work or i would not be in buisness for 26 years thanks


----------



## mastertrimmer (Aug 19, 2007)

To quote the "Wiz"

HUH!


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

I wouldn't work for a flipper without an escrow account.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ihms683 said:


> guess my friends thats why i am still in buisness i put money back to survive ido good work or i would not be in buisness for 26 years thanks


yes but how doyou be in buisness for 26 years when you comunicate like this it would be hard for customers to know whatthehell you are talking about thanks


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

JumboJack said:


> yes but how doyou be in buisness for 26 years when you comunicate like this it would be hard for customers to know whatthehell you are talking about thanks


:whistling


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

ihms683 said:


> a flippers made acontract
> 1st check good 2nd with meeting i have run out of money when i sell the house i WILLpay you the rest i end ed up really was screwed even with a contract courts could not under stand why i could not wait on the money but go finish the job with my money i did he did not sell the house for a year my money held up for one year





ihms683 said:


> guess my friends thats why i am still in buisness i put money back to survive ido good work or i would not be in buisness for 26 years thanks


Are you typing with your toes?

Put some of that money into a typing-tutorial program and an English grammer text book....please....


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

WELL WELL i dont know how to type but i sure know how to write and make money so i am not the office type for a one man operation the big cotractors keep calling me when they have problems i have a good way of talking with a poor education to allthat are so cocerned about my typing


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

ihms683 said:


> WELL WELL i dont know how to type but i sure know how to write and make money so i am not the office type for a one man operation the big cotractors keep calling me when they have problems i have a good way of talking with a poor education to allthat are so cocerned about my typing


Please realize that poor typing skills are like a piece of spinach stuck between your teeth. It makes it hard to understand, pay attention, or read your posts. 

When people post poorly, it's like Fingernails on a chalkboard. 

Posting is communication. Proper and clear communication, is a fundemental key....to any successful business, or person who wants to be a successful business man or woman.

Please put more effort into typing your posts, for all our sakes. 

Not making that effort shows a lack of respect and consideration for other members on the site.


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

ionly finished a 8th grade education a mo ago iwould not try to type but i can try harder


----------



## HarrisConstruct (Feb 21, 2008)

*Looking for a High Volume of Steady Work*

Thank you all for helping me out. I just want to find a High Volume of Steady Work and I figured Real Estate Investors would be the best way to get that. Do any of you have better ideas? Id love to hear them.

Thanks, 
Drew


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Try looking into this: Investment Owned Rental Properties.

They are HOPPING busy right now. There are a huge number of these out there, all over the country. In my regions, many of them are building 600 unit complexes. These companies are buying and growing, since it's a bargain basement time for them. 
Who are they? 
Look for Large complexes with signs that say: Apartment rentals and leases. Especially the newer ones. People always need to rent, especially in these times. These places need regular maintenance, repairs, and upgrades.
They outsource all the work the maintenance staff cannot handle, or lack the experience on, and that includes roofing (they maintence staff is not allowed to do any work up there).
If you can offer and deliver full service and professionalism (with the manpower and the insurance to cover it), and you may start getting work thrown at you.
Do good on that, and your name will get around within that area real quick.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

On second thought - er, umm....no work in that area, very slow....stay away....


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Posting is communication. Proper and clear communication, is a fundemental key....to any successful business, or person who wants to be a successful business man or woman.
> 
> Please put more effort into typing your posts, for all our sakes.
> 
> Not making that effort shows a lack of respect and consideration for other members on the site.


*Correct spelling: "fundamental"*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Why would anyone want to be given a completely unrealistic budget to do work that requires much more funds, to be done properly?
> Why would anyone who takes professional pride in quality workmanship and craftsmanship, want to work with people, who generally are trying to spend as little money as possible to make only "surface improvements" on a property that will be catered to the uninformed?
> Why would anyone in the professional trades want to turn-in the satisfying feeling of a quality job well done, with the proper time put into it.....for cutting as many corners as possible, simply, to make profit?


*Maybe this is why...(?)*



AtlanticWBConst said:


> Try looking into this: Investment Owned Rental Properties.
> 
> They are HOPPING busy right now. There are a huge number of these out there, all over the country. In my regions, many of them are building 600 unit complexes. These companies are buying and growing, since it's a bargain basement time for them.


*Having broken my back for several larger R.E. management/developement companies, using cheap stock and rushing through to meet deadlines and keep labor costs down...it'd be a last resort in the future.*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Correct spelling: "fundamental"*


Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Maybe this is why...(?)*
> *Having broken my back for several larger R.E. management/developement companies, using cheap stock and rushing through to meet deadlines and keep labor costs down...it'd be a last resort in the future.*


I know what you mean, I agree 100%.
We have had to go in 3 times this year already to do indepth evaluation reports on some of these "newly" constructed developments. Becaue, they are whipped together so quickly, by the lowest bidders, the workmanship is often pretty "quasi".
Our evaluations had to do with improper: concrete, siding, insulation, and roofing installations at different complexes.

However, I'm not referring to the actual "new construction building" portion of the financial "pie". (That these companies undertake in their expansion).

I was referring to the "Repeat" business, of taking care of the additional work that is required to keep these places up and running, improved, and repaired.

I will say, that you have to develop a "bank-roll", to stay up and running, in your own business, while you wait for checks from them. At any givin time, they owe us $20K to $80K. They pay us, but we have to float the operating expenses (of doing their on-call work) for 4 weeks to 8 weeks, in the meantime. That means that we have to keep $20K, in our own company account for payroll and other expenses. If we took on more of these accounts, that would require more.

We did a bid on a $19K repair for one complex last year. They wanted us to foot costs, and bill them after the fact. We said we couldn't, we had too many other projects going at the time. We lost that work. 
Oh well, they've called us back since then, tho. 

In essence: Basically, the work is there, but you do have to have deeper pockets, to do it, and to continue doing it, without teetering on bankruptcy.
Sort of like doing alot of insurance repair work.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

FLIPPING IS A THING OF THE PAST. ITS OVER.

I think the new thing will be picking up the foreclosures and then renting them back to the forclosed-upon occupant for a few years. Then when the market turns and property values skyrocket again sell them off. At least on the left and right coast and parts of the south. I see this as a way for the res. real estate invester to continue to profit. The old "let the renter pay my mortgage theory" is about to make a big comeback.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

HarrisConstruct said:


> Thank you all for helping me out. I just want to find a High Volume of Steady Work and I figured Real Estate Investors would be the best way to get that. Do any of you have better ideas? Id love to hear them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Drew


Are you in a major city? Most bigger cities have a few real estate investment "clubs" or one sort or another. Embarrassingly to admit it, but I was a member for a short time in one in Denver about 5 years ago. In no uncertain terms they are basically 'bait balls' of newbies with predator experienced investors and sophisticated vendors circling about them ripping and tearing to shreds the newbies and parting them from their money as fast as possible.

However, they are where you can find a lot of investors who need the services of contractors. Most of these groups make money by letting outside vendors prey on their membership to one degree or another, so they are set up to pass out your fliers or let you do a free 'seminar' to the group about your services. There were many occasions where I witnessed some vendor do a presentation for 15 minutes and be swamped with investors asking for cards and trying to make an appointment with them afterwords. A lot of these more sophisticated "clubs" have websites and online forums like this one where you can post banner ads for your services or post online and answer newbie questions and get business from it.

If I was looking to do that type of work, the first place I would start is going to those meetings and handing out flyers and cards. I'd also put an ad on craigslist advertising you specialize in working with real estate investors.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Are you in a major city? Most bigger cities have a few real estate investment "clubs" or one sort or another. Embarrassingly to admit it, but I was a member for a short time in one in Denver about 5 years ago. In no uncertain terms they are basically 'bait balls' of newbies with predator experienced investors and sophisticated vendors circling about them ripping and tearing to shreds the newbies and parting them from their money as fast as possible.


*That description just gives me knots in my stomache, I'm gonna have nightmares.*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *That description just gives me knots in my stomache, I'm gonna have nightmares.*


Question Grump, I am not trying to start anything. Just a serious question.

Why do you print everything in *Bold Lettering*?


----------



## Greg P (Feb 10, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *That description just gives me knots in my stomache, I'm gonna have nightmares.*


stomache? Is that french? Or do you use the same dictionary Dan Quayle uses?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*When they goin to Boldygo?! thaint never been to Boldlygo!*



AtlanticWBConst said:


> Question Grump, I am not trying to start anything. Just a serious question.
> 
> Why do you print everything in *Bold Lettering*?


 
Hes from Boldlygo


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

LMAO, AW Smith:lol:

But seriously, if I needed work I'd go through all the marketing threads on this site,They're full of some great ideas to build your bussiness. Phil


----------



## clearwater507 (Nov 23, 2007)

w...d....w....???


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *That description just gives me knots in my stomache, I'm gonna have nightmares.*


 
Me too...I think I just threw up in my mouth...


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Question Grump, I am not trying to start anything. Just a serious question.
> 
> Why do you print everything in *Bold Lettering*?


*Every word.*
*Bad eyes.*

*Whats funny is others seem to think it's an intimidation tactic or some form of yelling, I have to squint to read the regular font with glasses, at least I can spell check without squinting.*
*Not to mention the miles and miles of standard text...would be kinda nice if some had distinctive fonts to kinda ease the grey.*
*Funny...bold font...what an affront! call the police!*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Greg P said:


> stomache? Is that french? Or do you use the same dictionary Dan Quayle uses?


*See #24 on this thread.*
*I'm okey dokey with bad spelling, just saw humor in a member correcting another members grammar with a misspelled word, while expressing its importance.*
*Thank you for your 4rth contribution to the forum.:w00t:*


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

*Cole, I was right there with you!*

"yes but how doyou be in buisness" I think I smoked a doyou be one time when I was a kid, but I didn't inhale!!!:laughing::no:


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

*Another one?*

Someone tell Greg P that if he wants to belittle someone not to make an ass of himself by proving his ignorance.


----------

